# cleaning casr iron



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

my friend has given me 2 cast iron skillets, both very old and both rusted and cruddy.......any ideas on restoring them??? :shrug:


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

I googled, and found a nice website... 

http://www.panman.com/cleaning.html

Maybe it will give some good ideas!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

thank you sooooo much!!!!!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Do you know if a little rust will hurt me? I've scrubbed and scrubbed, re-seasoned a couple of times, but there is still a little rust. I'll use them if it won't kill me.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

try the above web, there is a simple solution using white vinegar.....


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Great site, thanks!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you i have some pans just waiting to some tlc


----------



## DC_Hound (Jan 15, 2008)

That was a great link! The only thing I do differently than Pan Man is I try not to put any water on my cast iron, ever. I generally cook in each piece every few days (I rotate between about 6 of them), then just scrub it out with kosher salt and a paper towel. A couple of my pans came out of an old high school that closed in 1960, so they're probably 70-100+ years old and still in beautiful shape. I will boil them with salt water if something sticks, but that only happens rarely.


----------



## YounGrey (Jun 7, 2007)

Murron said:


> I googled, and found a nice website...
> 
> http://www.panman.com/cleaning.html
> 
> Maybe it will give some good ideas!


That is a good find. Thanks for posting that website. :hobbyhors


----------

